# Mini Almost Lost Wash Cloths



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

I altered the pattern to make mini-cloths for make-up removal...given as a gift with some nice cleaning/facial creme. One cloth for each day of the week.....and one left over that I used on the card!  
Pattern: CO 7 sts. and knit one row, (Pattern Rows, each row = 2 rows as you 'knit back to the edge of the WC after ea. inc. row.)
Row 1:K2, YO, K3,(leave 2 sts, flip work,knit back) = 8 sts.
Row 2: K2, YO, K2, " 4 " " " " " = 9 sts.
Row 3: K2, YO, K1 " 6 " " " " " = 10sts.
Row 4: K2, YO, " 8 " " " " " = 10 st.
Row 5 & 6: K
Row 7: Cast off 3 sts., K to end, flip and K one more row.
Complete 9 rounds for 9 'points' then bind off.
Bind WC around middle with yarn and pull tog., Sew seam.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks I make the larger one of these a lot


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, how cute, love them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just made a number of the original pattern with some linen cotton yarn and am using them as face cloths. The little ones would be nice as a set with the larger one. I have made them 1 stitch smaller if I didn't think I had enough yarn, but these tiny ones are cute.

they would make nice coasters too


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your "mini" pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

neat idea to make them small...thank you..
julie


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty little cloths and colors!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! What a very cute idea!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. I needed so small items for favors for a party. These are ideal.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Those are really cute. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a good idea, great for using up scraps of cotton, thanks for pattern


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I will add these to my to do list. However, what does the "WC" stand for????


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

For anyone interested, here is the link to the pattern:

http://www.simplynotable.com/2013/the-almost-lost-washcloth-pattern/

I didn't see any reference to WC could you explain what it means, please.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, of course, WC means wash cloth, I'm sitting here knitting one (couldn't resist) and it came to me in a blinding flash of clarity, lol.

Lovely gift idea, by the way, my daughter's birthday is coming up, hhhhmmmm.


----------



## carnation (Sep 13, 2011)

Very good idea especially for leftover yarn from making the bigger ones.
What size needles do you recommend for the makeup wash cloths?

PS I thought a while on the WC so you weren't the only one LOL

Carnation


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

As soon as I hit the send button it dawned on me what WC could mean.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are really cute and very useful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

These are lovely could you explain knit back please


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you... how adorable. These are perfect to go with the Almost Lost Bib, my latest favorite quick baby shower gift. Great "left over" stash buster.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the idea and pattern.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cute idea! Very pretty. Thanks for the pattern.

Rhonda


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

When I make these I do the provisional cast on that way all I have to do is Kitchner the ends together


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Great idea! Wash clothes are way too big and I end up getting my sleeves soaking wet!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

sseidel.....what is the almost lost bib......please tell us...
julie


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

julietremain said:


> sseidel.....what is the almost lost bib......please tell us...
> julie


Posted here on KP by chickkie http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227753-1.html
Follow the link for the bib. It is quick and fun to knit. I am taking one to a baby shower today.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Neat idea, and swift gift! Thanks!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern--it will be fun knitting these.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I just made a number of the original pattern with some linen cotton yarn and am using them as face cloths. The little ones would be nice as a set with the larger one. I have made them 1 stitch smaller if I didn't think I had enough yarn, but these tiny ones are cute.
> 
> they would make nice coasters too


I have thought of using linen/Cotton blend for washcloths. How are they for use? Are they a little bit coarser than just cotton?


----------



## fsu93 (Jan 6, 2014)

hello-- i hv been shadowing the KPers and absolutely love all the positive comments--it is the first thing i open when i am having my coffee in the morning--my question is: i hv been trying to make the lost w/c and on row four i keep ending up with 11 stitches instead of 10--what am i missing here? thank you fsu93


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Kathieh said:


> These are lovely could you explain knit back please


You are making a garter stitch fabric, so you knit each row. At the end of a yarn over row, turn the work and knit the next row = knit back.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

sseidel....thanks for the bib link....i missed that...i must be getting careless...
julie


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, they are really adorable!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks these are cute


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

These are a great idea for my daughter! Thank you!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think with a cork backing they would make wonderful coasters...thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mags1956 said:


> Thank you for sharing the idea and pattern.


bEAUTIFUL!! aGREE WITH ABOVE kp POST!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Those are adorable. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked~ Thanks.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got back from the baby shower, everyone loved the bib. Now I have to whip up some girlie wash cloths to match. Thanks again for posting tieman 7. We KPers are the best for sharing and exchanging ideas! 8>


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

They are perfect for small hand too


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I have made these little ones for baby showers as baby washcloths. My kids loved them for their babies and they get softer the more you wash and dry them. :thumbup:


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing! I will be making lots of these!!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Perfect size for a gift. Love them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Might be nice to knit a small washable bag with a drawstring top for these so they don't get lost in the washing machine


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

fsu93 said:


> hello-- i hv been shadowing the KPers and absolutely love all the positive comments--it is the first thing i open when i am having my coffee in the morning--my question is: i hv been trying to make the lost w/c and on row four i keep ending up with 11 stitches instead of 10--what am i missing here? thank you fsu93


Yes, I had the same problem when I tried to make on last night. Row 4 came out with 11 stitches for me too: "K2, yo, leave 8 unworked then turn your work and knit back". With the yo, it gives you 11 stitches and then the pattern isn't working. It adds one stitch from the 10 previously worked. Maybe someone can help us out. Thanks.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

So pretty, what a good idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Yes, I had the same problem when I tried to make on last night. Row 4 came out with 11 stitches for me too: "K2, yo, leave 8 unworked then turn your work and knit back". With the yo, it gives you 11 stitches and then the pattern isn't working. It adds one stitch from the 10 previously worked. Maybe someone can help us out. Thanks.


It is obviously a typo mistake in the pattern as you can't have two rows with the same amount of stitches. Then when you cast off three you are left with 8 rather than 7. So I would cast off 4 rather than 3.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> It is obviously a typo mistake in the pattern as you can't have two rows with the same amount of stitches. Then when you cast off three you are left with 8 rather than 7. So I would cast off 4 rather than 3.


That's what I did , cast off 4. Alternatively you could just skip that row, it would make it a little smaller.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Good deal! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. These are really cute!


----------



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

these are very pretty! thanks a bunch!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Working on one tonight: pink/white varigated Sugar 'n Cream..


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the mini version for my granddaughters smaller hands. Now. I decided to make placemats by adding more cast on stitches to the original pattern. In the original pattern it called for 14 stitches to be cast which produced a cloth about 10" in diameter. I am thinking 20 stitches and knitting 7 points instead of 15. Hopefully it will look something like this.


----------



## Carol9 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank so much


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

attycasner said:


> Love the mini version for my granddaughters smaller hands. Now. I decided to make placemats by adding more cast on stitches to the original pattern. In the original pattern it called for 14 stitches to be cast which produced a cloth about 10" in diameter. I am thinking 20 stitches and knitting 7 points instead of 15. Hopefully it will look something like this.


It looks like it will be really pretty! Sure hope I don't miss it when you post it!


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this is such an adorable idea! I love them! Would you mind if I posted your modifications to my blog where the original pattern is? I'll be sure to credit you with the mods. Love, love, love them! 

(I'm Mom on the Simply Notable blog) <3


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the smaller wash cloth size.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Aren't you clever and aren't these cute!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I made a bunch of these for my mother and sister last year and they love them.


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the idea and pattern. Very nice gift. :


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cool idea


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Love these cloths!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I love them because they are so easy to make.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Neat idea. Thanks for sharing your mini version :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------

